# My favorite things - Solo guitar arrangement



## Michael_guitar (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey folks,

here's my arrangement of "my favorite things" which I recorded today.
Hope you like it!

Best,
Michael

[video=youtube;YIt7Jmad3uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIt7Jmad3uk[/video]


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice work Micheal.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. Is that the Joe Pass Epiphone model guitar?


----------



## Michael_guitar (Apr 9, 2011)

No it's the Epiphone "emperor regent". I've modified this guitar with hardware from Benedetto. 
Now it sounds much better.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome job! Love the groove you rip into around 3:00. Solid pocket, well done.


----------

